
Fitness is more important to your mental health than how much money you make - ekovarski
https://bigthink.com/surprising-science/fitness-depression
======
parliament32
Key take-away:

>the difference between working out and not working out is the same as
"between individuals with a difference in household income of more than U.S.
$25,000."

~~~
BigBlueBanjo
This is the full quote:

“The researchers note that while they believe these results are causal, more
research is needed to prove direct links between specific exercises and mental
health. Still, they feel comfortable stating the difference between working
out and not working out is the same as ‘between individuals with a difference
in household income of more than U.S. $25,000.’”

I am not sure how they arrive at that number especially when they haven’t even
proven a direct link.

------
lowbloodsugar
My sample size of one calls bollocks.

